
Ask HN: Best example codebases written in Go - igolden
Saw this question asked in 2017, asking again for 2019. What codebases do you think are the best examples of go?
======
switch007
I'm not a Go expert so hard to judge, but:

github.com/rclone/rclone - Somewhat complex with abstractions, plugins,
filesystems, networking, multi-platform support etc

[https://github.com/hashicorp/](https://github.com/hashicorp/) has a lot of Go

------
Someone
Go is self-hosting ([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
hosting_(compilers)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Self-
hosting_\(compilers\))) and not that old, so the source of the go compiler and
its tools ([https://go.googlesource.com/go](https://go.googlesource.com/go))
should be good examples (possibly not of all language features)

------
switch007
What do you mean by best?

~~~
igolden
Yeah, poor choice of words. Really just looking for codebases that are
idiomatic, well written, and fun to read. Inspiration

